# '92 Stanza Won't start...please help!



## james.keaton (Jul 3, 2008)

I pulled up to a gas station and killed the engine, filled up, and then went to start it. Cranks fine, but won't start. I have replaced the Dist. cap and rotor button. the plugs went 3 months old same as wires. I checked to see if I was getting fuel, and I am. At least to the fuel regulator. Spark is getting through all the wires. The engine doesn't even "stumble" like it is trying to start. There are a few things I planned on checking, but I would see what you guys thought.

Here is what I am going to check and the order in which I intend to check them.

- Test the fuel injector relay
- Take off the fuel rail and see if I am getting fuel through all injectors.
- Replace ECM

Also is where is the crankshaft sensor located on this car because I think it may be it.


----------

